# Q: How to upgrade firmware of GPS receiver GP-E2 without Map Utility?



## mbiedermann (Jun 13, 2015)

Canon just released a new firmware version for the GP-E2 GPS receiver. The directions say to use the Map option in ImageBrowser EX application. The problem is that the latest version of ImageBrowser EX (v1.5.2) doesn't have any Map option. It appears that licensing issues forced Canon to remove it.

Given this, does anyone know of an alternative method to upgrade the firmware of my GP-E2?

-Cheers


----------



## LDS (Jun 16, 2015)

Once you installed the Map Utility, shouldn't it appear as a standalone application, and also be available to launch from DPP?


----------

